# Pinarello Paris Sizing needed



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm interested in acquiring a Pinarello Paris Carbon, but have not made final decision on sizing:

Some personal data"
Male 40 years old
Saddle height of 75cm
I'm 182cm tall
Inseam of 84cm
Ride for Fitness and fun

Which could be best geometry for me Size 53, 54 or 55?

My current ride is a Colnago Dream (Aluminum) size 55 Traditional with a TT of 54.3cm and a 120mm stem with a saddle to bar drop of 8cm.

Based on geometry, Initial reaction was to go with a size 53, but will also hear some opinions

Any advise is welcome,


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Try this - these guys are great
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Maestep.

Keep in mind that all the pinarellos FP fits a bit larger, than common sized frames. For instance, I have the 51.5 cm Paris that equal (approx.) to my old 53 cm Prince.
So in my opinion if you feel comfortable on your current frame, go with 53 Paris.
Good luck!


----------



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

Igor,

Thanks a lot for your advise, how tall are you?

Does a Scott CR1 can be compared in ride quality to a Pinarello Paris?

Miguel


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Maestep:

I am 172 cm tall and normally rode 53 frames c - c (I have short torso and long legs & hands, my saddle height is 74 cm from the center of BB to the top of saddle). Somewhere in past I had Colnago 54 cm, but it was measured c - t.
I can't tell you anything about Scott CR1, but the Paris FP is definately the best frame I ever had...
Good luck!


----------



## Maestep (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot...I'm closer to pull the triger....

Miguel


----------

